# C I Legends Legends by Drew Estate Cigar Review - OFFBEAT BLEND



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Do not get me wrong. this had alot of flavor. creamy, with hazelnut, amaretto, coffee. very offbeat. the usual drew estate style. almost was like a...

Read the full review here: C I Legends Legends by Drew Estate Cigar Review - OFFBEAT BLEND


----------

